# Custom rate for big squares?



## haybaler101

Hey guys, what is everybody thinking for custom baling rates for big squares. I bought my 3X3X8 baler mid-season last year and did not do much custom work with it. It is a new process in my area, all round bales until some idiot breaks the bank and buys a big square. What little I did last year, I charged $8/bale.


----------



## TBrown

We are at $10 for 3x3x8 with no complaints yet. We may encounter some this year with lower fuel cost. We are just like you though. No one else in the area for competition.


----------



## Jason B

I was charging $1.10 a foot last year but 2 years before I was at $1.00. Last year I had to raise the price because of fuel. I think I will charge the same this year $1.10.


----------



## JD4755

We have tons of competition in this area..and some guys are cheap cheap cheap..but you get what you pay for with those folks. 15.50 per 4x4x8 bale..includes raking, 4.50 to stack, dont recall what we're at for swathing..i want to say 12-13 per acre


----------



## Jason B

The $1.10 is for a 3x3 big squares. And $17.00 for hay cutting and raking was around $10.00 any acre. I also have alot of competition in this area. I have one big square baler and alot of the competition have 2 balers. Each year I get more and more customers this year I have a new Hesston roto cut so I think I will get a few more.


----------

